# 6 y/o Tennessee Walker



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Today I went with a friend of mine to go look at a TWH up in Connecticut. He seemed to fit the bill for what we were looking for so my friend left a deposit on him.  He seemed very level heading. He was a bit up from being left unridden for several weeks, but not dangerous or unmanageable. The guy even put him on the trailer for us and drove us to local trails were we got to test him out. He was great with the hikers, cars, dogs, etc. At home he did spook at a tarp over some wood and but it was nothing more then a look and a little balk. As I was riding him along the pasture 5 horses came galloping up behind him and past him. To my amazement he did *nothing* stupid. No quick steps, no jig. He acted as if they weren't even there. 

One thing I didn't really like is that he just assumes that the human is on board so he must go. His eagerness to move forward seemed the more of a nervous thing then an actually personality thing. Almost like he was on edge about asking you to make him go forward. Maybe from the guy riding him in spurs? Any how, he did settle down and I was able to walk him on a nice loose rein once he knew that is what I wanted and it was ok to relax. 

As for what he will be used for... Just a quiet horse for an advanced beginner to do pleasure ring work and trail ride on. Our trails are all sand, no rocks or hills. Its really a joke. More like a straight arena path in the woods. The parks people keep them in very good repair for riding. 

Anyway, meet Levi & critique away! 






Here is the link to my friend riding him. Don't mind her, she is going to have to get used to the horse and his "buttons". 
trim1A28C326-7D9E-4239-8122-8C96BB1EFAEB.mp4 Video by FabioFreak | Photobucket


----------



## maisie (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't see anything that would prevent him from doing what you describe. He looks sturdy. He can be conditioned to relax at the mounting block. For instance, she can practice tacking him up, leading him to the block and just standing beside him. No ride just then.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I agree with above. I don't see anything to suggest he would not be able to do what your friend wants.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

He was actually good for the mounting part. It's just when you ask him to step off he is like "alright I'm ready!!", but like I said it seems more of a nervous thing then him actually wanting to go. He was content walking when he knew it was ok.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Tryst said:


> I agree with above. I don't see anything to suggest he would not be able to do what your friend wants.


That's what I thought too, but I'm no expert. I can kind of see of something's a little screwy but nothing crazy. I think he is pretty well put together. His pasterns were a tad upright but not seriously so. These pics of really don't reflect that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

From what I can tell he is nicely put together and will be perfectly suited to what your friend wants. 

Part of the speed thing *might* be that he's a Walker, they do tend to move out a little bit faster than other, non-gaited breeds in my experience.

ETA - I grew up with Walkers and they were the most level headed, sweet, and forgiving horses I've ever dealt with to this day. She should have a blast on him.


----------



## MajorSealstheDeal (Jan 4, 2011)

I see a nice dog/flat walk in the video with a nice head shake. I think I saw flashes of a run walk hidden in the pace when she sped him up. I'm a stickler for gait, I think he could do it with consistent work. But if your friend is happy with a pace or fox trot or stepping pace, to each their own!

I have found some walkers are very forward, but not all. My mare, no.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

He did the running walk no problem this the guy riding him and no problem with me. I think my friend is a little timid about picking up contact on the bit and pushing him forward. The seller also said he can rack. I have no idea how to ask him to do that, but he can do a running walk no problem with the right assistance from his rider. She'll need some lessons to feel and keep the running walk, but hey, if his pace is comfortable and she likes it... Works for me!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I have a 10 untold TWH that I use for trail and love her. She will still spook at a plastic bag in pasture but is prefect on the trail. Wild hogs did not bother her. Sounds like this guy will do what you want 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Good news, Levi passed his pre purchase exam with flying colors!!  he will be coming home on Sunday and I will be take him out into the park as soon as he gets off the trailer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

Just fyi, when I got on a Walker after riding QH's, I felt like we were _flying_ everywhere. My boy was also very skitty on the go-pedal when I first got him. I think it's just a matter of letting them relax. 

He looks nice  Def has way better confo than my Walker, and he looks like he could really move out at a runningwalk with a little work.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks!!  I'm so pumped to ride him on Sunday!!


----------



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

with work he will calm down. my mom got a paso that had been trained to NEVER just WALK...she would do a quick gait everywhere, no matter how hot, or how long a ride...this boy seems to not be as bad as her, so it shouldnt be a problem. my moms paso now walks perfectly...just a matter of re-training them to relax and learning together what is going to work the best! congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he seems to have a hint of being back at the knee. But the photos are not from an angle that is "true" off the side.

anyway, your friend will get used to the quick ness of his movement. the first time I rode a Rocky Mt. horse I was startled. I thought, "what's wrong?" it was like the horse was acting frantic, but it was actually just her way of moving, normal to her. it just takes getting used to.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

charlene1985 said:


> with work he will calm down. my mom got a paso that had been trained to NEVER just WALK...she would do a quick gait everywhere, no matter how hot, or how long a ride...this boy seems to not be as bad as her, so it shouldnt be a problem. my moms paso now walks perfectly...just a matter of re-training them to relax and learning together what is going to work the best! congrats!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



The TWH I put miles on for a friend was just like him. My friend boarded him with the "trainer" and he would brag about how he canter her in the park for 3 hours. When I first started working with her she would move with her head straight up in the air like she had a bottle rocked attached to her ***. Now she walks with her head down, quietly, on a loose rein.


----------

